# seminars on electronics and communications



## sarincv (Jul 13, 2006)

Can u tell me some of the latest technologies? Its for my seminar


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2006)

RFID  it did work for me


----------



## sarincv (Jul 14, 2006)

RFID is already taken by our seniors..


----------



## pavanashu (Feb 26, 2008)

please refer good topic of seminars in electronics and communications subjects


----------



## legolas (Feb 26, 2008)

First, aren't you particularly motivated towards any topic?? check out magazines like elektor or popular mechanics or so... you would gain more perspective..


----------



## New (Feb 26, 2008)

Night vision technology.Although my EC friend is doing that I don't know much about that.
But one thing is sure it's a good topic.


----------



## legolas (Feb 26, 2008)

Also, you can try adopting electronics & communication techniques on Biology and make it productive. For example, advancements in MRI scans (it has lots of signal processing involved) and its demerits and how can we combat them?? Insights: linear processing and its disadvantages, multiplicative noise in addition to additive noise, template matching and its demerits, affine transformations and its absurdity etc...

umm... for a seminar, you shouldn't be void of topics I guess... You can also talk about FPGAs, reconfiguration and how it helps in say construction of a transmitter/receiver in multiplexing effectively with minimum hardware... bla bla

Also, you can speak about video games... the technology and the psychology involved.. I recently came through this information that, th video games are *really addictive*. This is because they are programmed so. The death and combat sequences are programmed in such a way that it increases the adrenalin pump which is essential to motivate and keep u addicted... You could speak about the electronics aspects and the medical relevance...

Remember, you should give them enough information to be awestruck that they don't start digging deeper... Speak like a politician.. (only that you know what you are speaking about!)


----------

